

How Psychedelics Saved My Life - wslh
http://reset.me/story/howpsychedelicssavedmylife/

======
nous
Rhetorically, the author asks "Why would governments worldwide keep such a
profound[ly beneficial] fungi out of the reach of their people?"

Good question. Because governments are evil, of course! That's what she
invites us to conclude, right?

But here's a better answer: Because we don't really know whether psychedelics
are profoundly beneficial, and we don't know this because there is no
scientific consensus as to whether they are profoundly beneficial. And yes, we
don't know this despite all the anecdotal evidence that her and Joe Rogan
present us.

So why don't we reserve judgment until we know these things, and stop writing
articles that imply that we do know and that the big bad Government is holding
out on us?

~~~
swombat
That would be a valid cause for careful exploration. Instead, what we have is
an outright ban and consistent propaganda that "drugs are bad, mmkay?"

The logical next step to "we don't know" is "let's find out", not "EVIL! DON'T
TOUCH! GO TO JAIL OTHERWISE!"

I think calling the governments of the world "evil" in that respect is very
over-simplistic, but it's definitely fair to call them irrational and wrong.

Also, this "governments are implied to be evil" reading may be in your own
mind - Amber doesn't make that statement, and I didn't get that from the
article.

------
jedanbik
Interesting idea, I think it will be cool to watch this evolve as a media hub.
I wonder if we will see any high quality long form work on the site like what
Vice releases.

